# Leucistic red tailed hawk



## natureman (Feb 7, 2016)

My sister works at a raptor rehab center.  This is their new patient a  leucistic red tailed hawk.  Not a true albino as the eye color is normal.



image1 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Pretty cool...

I would think a bird of prey would have a tough time hunting in the south with the color.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow that's a first never seen or heard of one of those before, very cool


----------



## carver (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 8, 2016)

Very Cool!  The Red Shoulders are in full courting mode right now.


----------



## quinn (Feb 9, 2016)

Very cool indeed! Would love to catch one of these out hunting in the wild!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2016)

Pretty bird - glad it is being cared for.


----------



## Sling (Feb 22, 2016)

Great!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Ain't that cool!


----------

